# PHPmyadmin openen

## Azerix

Hi

Ik heb phpadmin gemerged, en nu wil proberen om mijn webbrowser te kunnen opennen met http://IP_ADRESS/phpmyadmin/.

Versie phpmyadmin = 2.6.1_rc1

Maar het  lukt mij niet ik krijg het volgende error:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Kan de mysql extentie niet laden,
> 
> Controleer de PHP Configuratie
> ...

 

Moet ik iets in PHPconf file wijzigen?

Ik heb deze HOWTo gevolgd, https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-204396-highlight-howto+phpmyadmin.html .

Alvast bedankt,

Azerix

----------

## ikke

```
emerge -pv mod_php
```

In welk kleurke staat "mysql" daar?

----------

## Azerix

Ik heb php en apache allang draaien. Wil je zeghen dat ik moet modphp opnieuw  instalieren?

----------

## ikke

Neen ge moet mod_php met mysql support hebben

----------

## Azerix

Ik snap neit wat je bedoelt, wil je speciefiek uitlegen?

----------

## frenkel

USE="mysql" emerge mod_php

----------

## Azerix

Dus gewoon emerge mod_php, gewoon opnieuw instalieren?

----------

## Azerix

Ok, ik heb mod_php opnieuw geinstalleerd en ik krijg nu wel venster om in te kunnen inlogen, alleen ik kan niet inlogen. Ik gebruik  root en wachtwoord die ik van het begin gemaakt had, toen ik mysql installeerde. In gentoo kan ik wel inlogen in mysql, als root met, deze code 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> mysql -u root -p
> 
> 

 

Maar via windows kan ik niet inlogen http://IP_adress/phpmyadmin , 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Welkom op phpMyAdmin 2.6.1-rc1
> 
> Verkeerde gebruikersnaam/wachtwoord. Toegang geweigerd.
> ...

 

Iemand ID?

----------

## coax

Werkt bij mij perfect.

Misschien wat rondneuzen in config.inc.php?

Probeer anders eens in mysql een user aan te maken en daar dan mee in te loggen op je phpmyadmin.

----------

## Azerix

Jah, was ik ook van plan, alleen ik denk dat ook anders kan, moet ik iets wijzigen in /etc/mysql/my.cf  bestand ? mieschien.

----------

## coax

Staat je absolute url dinges wel goed in in je phpmyadmin config? Die stond bij mij verkeerd na een update en gaf ook rare effecten.

----------

## Azerix

het lulkt mij nog steeds niet om een user te maken, ik probeer deze code maar het lukt mij niet , ik kom in een andere omgeving waar ik niet uit kan.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> mysql> GRANT SELECT,INSERT,UPDATE,DELETE,CREATE,DROP
> 
>     ->     ON username.*
> ...

 

Heeft iemand andere code om een user aan te maken? 

Waarom kan ik nou niet inloggen in, als root, ik moet toch kunnen.

ik heb ook dit geprobeerd

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> mysql -u root -p < /usr/share/webapps/phpmyadmin/2.6.1_rc1/sqlscripts/mysql/2.6.1_rc1_create.sql
> 
> 

 

en vervolgens /etc/init.d/mysql restart

dan toch kan neit inloggen, ik heb ook in config.inc.php user/pas in PMA gezet.  Standart instelligen van config.inc.php , waar user staat in 'root' , dat heb ik ook verandert in ' '  , gewoon blank.

Ik heb bijna alles geprobeerd.  :Sad: Last edited by Azerix on Tue Feb 22, 2005 12:03 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Azerix

Heeft iemand andere ideen?  :Confused: 

----------

## frenkel

Heb je al een root wachtwoord ingesteld in mysql?

----------

## Azerix

Jah, ik kan gewoon inlogen in linux zelf mysql -u root -p en dan vraagtie voor een wachtwoord , dat type ik in,  en vervolgens word ik ingelogd. Maar als ik via windows probeer om in telogen in phpmyadmin, vraagtie voor en Username  = root en dan password = .........    , krijg medling van verkeerderde username en wachtwoord. Ik kan niet inlogen

----------

## Azerix

Ok, het is mij gelukt om een nieuwe user aaan te maken, zelfs met een nieuwe user kan ik ook niet inlogen, ik heb geen wachtwoord aangemaakt voor de nieuwe user. Waar kan het aan liegen?  :Mad: 

----------

## Azerix

Ik kom er echt neit uit oohr. Heeft iemand andere alternatieve ideen? Ik heb ook andere topic geopend en niemand heeft me tot nu toe kunnen helpen. Ik heb ook mijn configuratei verandert zo als dit topic zeght https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-300326-highlight-.html , en dat heeft ook niet geholpen , ik krijg volgende foutmelding

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> #2013 - Lost connection to MySQL server during query 
> 
> 

 

Help aub,

Azerix

----------

